# Thumb Sucker Mockup Compressor - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Mike McLane (May 21, 2021)

Anybody had experience with these?  I'm in the market for a good Ross/Dynacomp type unit like the Keeley, Xotic SP, Wampler Ego, etc.


----------

